# Gegenstände in Raids locken



## Quadun (6. März 2010)

Hallo Community

ich weiss ja nicht wie des bei Euch auf den Servern ist, aber bei uns geht mir das so langsam auf die nerven mit den "suche leute für X Inze, X und X Gegenstand locked" ! 
Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !
Haben ja noch evtl andere need drauf. Meiner Meinung nach gehört des eigentlich "verboten" Wie seht Ihr das ?

Mfg

Quadun


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (6. März 2010)

Geh doch dann einfach nicht mit


----------



## SonGuko12 (6. März 2010)

musst ja nicht mitgehen
einfach im /2 denjenigen flamen und dann wirds trinket schnell unlocked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (6. März 2010)

Einfach ignorieren die Leute, nicht mitgehen und sich was anderes Suchen/selber eine Gruppe bauen.

So schwer sollte es nicht sein, oder ?

Wenn solche Leute sehen das sie damit nicht weiterkommen, dann werden die Items schnell Unlocked.

Wobei man nicht sicher sein kann, dass derjenige am Ende nicht Plündermeister ist und sich das Item einfach nimmt.


----------



## Yveri1985 (6. März 2010)

ich versteh dieses ganze "item xy is reserviert"kacke eh nich
wenn ich nen ganzen raid mitmache weil ich eben need an diesem item habe will ich auch gefaelligst ein anrecht darauf haben dieses dann auch zu gewinnen ! 

hab solche raids auch schon einige male erlebt im /2 , zum groessten teil wegen dem casterteil von anub25er , 
leute die schon so anfangen ... sollten ihren acc kuendigen <.<

ich renn jezz auch schon seit wochen hinter nem besseren schild hinterher wuerde abba niemals dem 2nd tank "verbieten" auf das schild zu wuerfeln wenns faellt


----------



## Cloudsbrother (6. März 2010)

Sowas giebts echt? 
Na denen würd ich was husten wenn der so ankommt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (6. März 2010)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Sowas giebts echt?
> Na denen würd ich was husten wenn der so ankommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo und es werden immer mehr 
Gestern nen PdK 25er raid gesehen der ALLE trinkets gelocked hatte, und die kamen so sogar los oO


----------



## koolt (6. März 2010)

Mach einfach selber nen Raid auf, dann kannst du locken wie du willst.


----------



## Braamséry (6. März 2010)

Wer etwas locken will macht es, sagt es dann auch an und gut.

Wenn du darauf keine Lust hast gibt es einen Tipp, den hier viele schon geäußert haben:

Nicht mitgehen.


----------



## Lpax (6. März 2010)

Mit welcher begründung sollte man das verbieten?

Die option mit zugehen oder es zu lassen ist ja dir überlassen....also lass den anderen die option was zu "locken".

Sinnfrei sowas zu verbieten...


----------



## Quadun (6. März 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Mit welcher begründung sollte man das verbieten?
> 
> Die option mit zugehen oder es zu lassen ist ja dir überlassen....also lass den anderen die option was zu "locken".
> 
> Sinnfrei sowas zu verbieten...



naja finde es den anderen gegenüber nicht fair, gab´s ja früher auch nicht das was gelocked wurde, warum jetzt ?


----------



## Daryst (6. März 2010)

Nicht mitgehen ende^^


----------



## Shujo (6. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> naja finde es den anderen gegenüber nicht fair, gab´s ja früher auch nicht das was gelocked wurde, warum jetzt ?





Weil man früher mit t6 und co den mist aus Kara nicht mehr brauchte und die Rnd. Gruppen eh nicht weiter im Content kamen :>.



Und evtl. mal die Umfrage ändern da man für beides "voten" kann.


----------



## Foertel (6. März 2010)

Mimimimi?

Geh halt nicht mit sondern mach nen eigenen Raid, verbieten kann man es nicht, da es das Plündermeistersystem nunmal gibt, Punktum.


----------



## Quadun (6. März 2010)

erledigt^^


----------



## Karius (6. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Geh doch dann einfach nicht mit



This!!


Ich zitiere ja selten, aber dieses mal kann ich dem einfach nicht mehr zustimmen. 
Das ist so grotesk Unsinnig wie Preisobergrenzen im Supermarkt. Als würde dich irgendjemand zwingen das Produkt zu kaufen. Vielleicht denkst du erst nochmal drüber nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch dazu dass du die Plündermeister Lootoption aus dem Spiel nehmen müsstest. ^^
Also ein klassischer Fall von cerebraler Diarrhoe.

Allerdings hast du mit Sicherheit ein recht polarisierendes Thema getroffen. Vielleicht dauerts ja nicht mehr lang bis zum ersten *Kekse hol* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (6. März 2010)

Verbieten? Made my Day.
Wie willst du so etwas denn verbieten? Willst du jeden automatisch bannen der das Wort locked benutzt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es dir nicht passt geh einfach nicht mit und lass es gut sein.
Da immer wieder solche Raids zustande kommen muss es ja genug Leute geben denen es ziemlich am Arsch vorbei geht wenn etwas gelocked wird.
Verbieten kann man so etwas auf keinen Fall.

MfG Vizard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (6. März 2010)

ich habe verbieten extra mit "xx" geschrieben


----------



## Urinstinkt (6. März 2010)

Ich persönlich find's eig. ok.
Derjenige, der den Raid auf die Beine gestellt hat, hat auch ein Recht auf sein Item. Zwar vll. etwas unfair, aber naja...Gerechtigkeit gibt's nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


MfG
Urinstinkt


----------



## Andoral1990 (6. März 2010)

ich hab selbst was gegens locken, würds aber trotzdem nicht verbieten. wenn jemand nen raid baut in dem er en item locken will, warum auch immer, und er bekommt den voll soll ers doch machen. wenns ihm so spaß macht. ich bau keine raids in denen ich item slocke und geh selbst nicht mit, weils mir keinen spaß macht.

soll doch jeder so spielen wie er mag und wie es ihm spaß macht.


----------



## DarknessShadow (6. März 2010)

ich meine wenn amn sich schon die mühe macht eine raid aufzustellen dann kann man ruhig ein item locken

hab aber im /2 schon mla gelesen das wer icc 25 alles locked und die leute sidn trotzdem mitgegangen !


----------



## &#40845;Nami (6. März 2010)

Ich persönlich finde es ganz ok wenn es mit dem ganzen Raid abgesprochen ist
ansonsten sollte man sich eine aktive Raid-Gilde suchen anstelle von Random-Raids wer das nicht tut ist selber schuld


----------



## Mindadar (6. März 2010)

Als Raidleiter sollte man schon das recht haben ein gegenstand für sich selbst zu behalten. Das kann nur fair sein!


Edit: solang es nur ein gegenstand ist. & wenn es mit dem rest der grp abgesprochen wurde!


----------



## Kimbini (6. März 2010)

@ TE: Das einzigste, was mich momentan nervt ist die Vermischung deutscher und englischer Vokabeln in einem Text. Das klingt nicht nur dusselig, das führt auch zu Missverständnissen.


----------



## Strickjacke (6. März 2010)

.


----------



## DirtyLick (6. März 2010)

Es gibt ein Sprichwort: _Derjenige der die Musik bezahlt, bestimmt was gespielt wird_.

Im übertragenen Sinn: Derjenige der nen Raid baut und leitet bestimmt wer was bekommt. Ist doch wirklich kein Ding. Bein uns auf dem Server werden regelmäßig diese PdoK-Teile (irgendwelche Embleme, grad vergessen wie die heissen) "gelocked". Wenn ich so ein Teil will, geh ich nicht mit. Wenn es mich nicht interessiert: Ok, hier bin bin ich.

Diese ganzen "Das ist ja soooo unfair, das gehört verboten"-Schreier... Baut nen eigenen Raid und leitet ihn.


----------



## Nania (6. März 2010)

Ich schließe mich keine Raids mit "locked" Items an, da ich es für unfair den anderen gegenüber halte. 
Noch besser war allerdings der Raidleiter, den ich vor kurzem erleben durfte. 
25 Raid und nehmen nur einen Jäger und einen Druiden mit, damit keine Items weggewürfelt werden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. März 2010)

viele nehmen billigend in kauf, das sie halt ein item nicht bekommen, der rest der droptp is trotzdem ein upgrade und sonst bekommen sie ja garkeinen raid.

ergo lieber pdk25 mit gelockten trinkets als garnicht.

@TE machn eigenen raid auf, hab stress, bekomm kein loot, hab ein gutes gewissen


----------



## Zathuran (6. März 2010)

Also ich finde es nicht schlimm. ich denke derzeit auch darüber nach nur noch pdk zugehen wenn ich ein bestimmtes teil bekomme. 

Ich war schon unzählige mal drin und würfel immer u50 und bekomme natürlich nix. 

ich finde es völlig in ordnung, wenn man ein teil braucht und ewig drauf wartet, zu locken.


----------



## Karius (6. März 2010)

In den häufigsten Fällen wurden Items gelockt wenn bestimmte Gilden noch Items aus einer Ini unter dem aktuellen Raidcontent brauchten. Man füllt mit interessierten Randoms auf und schaut ob "das eine" Item das sonst nie droppen wollte kommt. 
Für solche Runs lassen sich im Normalfall nicht alle Raidmember begeistern oder haben schlicht keine Zeit. 

Der Vorteil bisher war, dass die Randoms die Ini überhaupt mal über die ersten Bosse zu sehen bekamen und dadurch auch die Anzahl der zu vergebenden Items erheblich höher war als sie es auf ihrem, man möge mir verzeihen "Item-/bzw. Raidniveau", möglich war. 

Hinzu kommt, das die Leute die für die gelockten Items reingingen keinerlei sonstigen Bedarf hatten, womit sich die glücklichen Randoms fürstlich eindecken konnten. 

An sich sollte jeder froh sein, wenn er mal eine Liga über der normalen mitspielen darf. Insofern mutet das Ganze schon sehr grotesk an. Es ist daher für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar warum diejenigen die mit durchgezogen werden auch noch Ansprüche stellen sollten. 

Ist man nun einem Raid erlegen in dem jemand ohne Kenntnisse oder Equipment den Raidleiter mimen will, wozu überhaupt aufregen. Wer da mitgeht ist doch echt selbst schuld. 

In jedem anderen Fall sollte man die Nörgler alleine schon wegen grober Undankbarkeit im hohen Bogen kicken. Ich würde das auf jeden Fall nicht dulden. 

Vielleicht erklärt das meine Verwirrung diesbezüglich. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl ihr redet nicht von den üblichen "Locked Item Raids".


----------



## Shavana (6. März 2010)

Naja, wenn einige Leute 6 Monate ein und die selbe Ini gehen (pdk) um an das 1 trinket zu kommen (anub caster und zwillinge meele) und es immer verloren haben, machen die eben nen eigenen raid auf und locken diese Items schlicht. kann ich verstehen, weil es einem irgendwann aufn sack geht. Aber ehrlich gesagt, gehe ich in solche runs zwar mit, aber nicht mit dem char wo ich es selber brauche.


----------



## Naldina (6. März 2010)

zum glück hab ich das noch nicht einmal im handelschat bei uns gelesen, denke derjenige würde auch sofort vom server geflamet werden <3 Ulduar


----------



## Orgoron (6. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht wie des bei Euch auf den Servern ist, aber bei uns geht mir das so langsam auf die nerven mit den "suche leute für X Inze, X und X Gegenstand locked" !
> Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !
> ...



Ich denke mal Polizei und Justitz in Deutschland haben ohenhin schon genug zu tun.


----------



## Zangor (6. März 2010)

Bei solchen Raids geh ich nicht mit, auch wenn ich die Teile nicht brauche die einbehalten werden sollen. Ich finde das anderen Raidteilnehmern gegenüber unfair.


----------



## Tikume (6. März 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren die Leute, nicht mitgehen und sich was anderes Suchen/selber eine Gruppe bauen.
> 
> So schwer sollte es nicht sein, oder ?



Genau das ist der Punkt. Wer hat denn Lust sich eine eigene Raidgruppe zu bauen?
Ich finde es auch angenehmer einfach geladen zu werden und Loot abzustauben anstatt mir ne Stunde den Hintern in X Chats aufzureisen mit Planung und Rekrutierung.

Solange das Vorgehen von Anfang an klar bekannt ist, finde ich das nicht verwerflich (egal was man davon hält).


----------



## Yokoono12 (6. März 2010)

Hatte es auch schon einigemale erlebt das etwas locked war und derjenige es trotzdem nicht bekommen hat, bzw den pm und lead abgeben musste weil er einfach nichts konnte, dmg machen, heilen, tanken. Wenn sich jemand die arbeit macht und einen raid zusammenstellt den leitet usw. wieso sollte er sich dann kein item locken dürfen, wenn er 10 oder 25 leute zusammen bekommt die damit einverstanden sind dann ists doch ok, ansonsten einfach nicht mitgehen. Ist wohl besser man bekommt von anfang an gesagt das ein item reserviert ist bevor man nen ganzen raid mitgeht und der pm sich das teil einfach einsteckt. Ich persönlich finds auch net so toll und werd auch bestimmt keinen raid mitmachen indem ein teil reserviert ist das ich selber brauche, aber bitte jeder wie ers will.


----------



## Gerti (6. März 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, was dadran so schlimm ist.

Wir hatten zu BC Zeiten auch ein paar Gilden, die schon BT etc gegangen sind aber wo einige noch das Meleetrinket von Gruul brauchten. 
Da die Gruulruns außerhalb der Raidzeiten gemacht wurden und extra nur für das eine Item, wurden die halt "gelocked". Da man meist die raids mit Randoms auffüllen musste, weil Intern nicht genug on waren bzw keine Zeit/kein Interesse haben.

Wieso sollte man, wenn man extra nur wegen einem Item den Raid auf die Beine stellt, dieses Item such auch noch von Randoms wegwürfeln lassen?

Wenn man quasi schon als Random von T6 Leuten in <1h ohne Wipe durch Gruul geschleift wird!?


----------



## el-boom (6. März 2010)

bei uns in der Gilde is das normal, aber in random raids muss das jeder selbst entscheiden ob er damit leben kann wenn ein Item, was er womöglich braucht selbst wenns droppt net bei ihm landet


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (6. März 2010)

Also meiner meinung nach alles, was das raiden und den spielspaß daran beeinträchtigt dämlich. ich meine zb. gearcheck usw sind schon schlimm genug aber jetzt items locken? nein danke!!! die lösung: sich von solchen raids fernhalten wenn sie einem aufn keks gehen! verbieten ist schon etwas schwieriger, da es nicht falsch ist, forderungen zu stellen wenn sie schon einen raid organisieren... blöd ist das aber allemal


----------



## Alyshra (6. März 2010)

Huhu,
also ich finds gerecht. Der Leader macht sich die Mühe, sucht alle Leute zusammen und führt die Gruppe durch den Raid, wofür? I.d. Regel bekommt er nichts, das wäre für ihn nur eine kleine Entschädigung. Oder wäre dir Ninjaloot besser?


----------



## Sydies (6. März 2010)

"geh doch einfach nicht mit" ist einfach gesagt als getan, oft passiert das es erst gesagt wurde, als das item gedropt ist "achja, das item ist locked leute" und zack war die id fürn arsch


----------



## J_0_T (6. März 2010)

Sydies schrieb:


> "geh doch einfach nicht mit" ist einfach gesagt als getan, oft passiert das es erst gesagt wurde, als das item gedropt ist "achja, das item ist locked leute" und zack war die id fürn arsch



Dann muss sich die person net wundern wenn gemeutert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (6. März 2010)

ich sag immer: items locken ist ein ninja loot mit ankündigung.

ich geh bei sowas übrigens nicht mit. auch wenn ich das item gar nicht brauche, mir geht das gegen den strich.


----------



## Pinkgimp (6. März 2010)

Ich finde es völlig OK wenn der Rl sich ein Item locked.
In den meisten Fällen ist es ne Menge Arbeit nen 25er zusammenzustellen und auch zu koordinieren - und sich dann noch das Item weswegen man mehrere Wochen geraidet hat 
wegwürfeln zu lassen - nein danke.
Ausserdem - niemand ist gezwungen bei solchen Raids mitzugehen und in den meisten Fällen ist es 1 Item welches gelocked ist und nicht alles...
greetz


----------



## Gerti (6. März 2010)

huladai schrieb:


> ich sag immer: items locken ist ein ninja loot mit ankündigung.



Nein, dass zeigt nur, dass ich nur wegen diesem einen Item darein gehe und ich/meine Gildenkloggen, die extra nur mitkommen um mir zu helfen nicht wollen, dass es an einem Random geht. Alles andere können die gerne haben, dafür ist ein schneller und sauberer Run garantiert.


----------



## Idiocracy (6. März 2010)

Ich hatte die Situation heute nacht, allerdings nur für SS Hero. Da hat einer bestimmt ne halbe Stunde 'nen Tank gesucht und ich hab mich dann "erbarmt" mit zu gehen, obwohl ich eigentlich gar keine Lust hatte. In der Ini angekommen meinte er dann, dass der Nadelüberzogene Skorpion locked ist. Mich hat das Item nicht interessiert, aber sowas find ich echt daneben, wie geil man auf ein Item sein kann um es dann zu locken ... Resultat war, dass ich dann halt geleaved bin und er 'ne weitere halbe Stunde nach einem Tank gesucht hat und die Gruppe sich schlußendlich aufgelöst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Freude konnte ich mir irgendwie nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf den Gedanken bin ich in vier Jahren WoW noch nicht gekommen, ein Item zu reservieren und ich renn schon verdammt lang dem Schild aus PdK bei Anub hinterher und würd es als RL nie dem anderen Tank vorenthalten ... Ich find es arm, sry, aber meine Meinung.


----------



## astue (6. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Nein, dass zeigt nur, dass ich nur wegen diesem einen Item darein gehe und ich/meine Gildenkloggen, die extra nur mitkommen um mir zu helfen nicht wollen, dass es an einem Random geht. Alles andere können die gerne haben, dafür ist ein schneller und sauberer Run garantiert.



wenn es so wäre, wäre es sogar halbwegs verständlich, wenn auch trotzdem nicht ok!
Deine Behauptung trifft aber nicht immer zu. Es gibt genug Leute, die alleine einen Raid aufstellen und da kommt auch garantiert nicht immer ein "sauberer und Schneller" Run bei rum. 

@TE:
nein, ich werde Dir nicht sagen, daß Du dann halt nicht mitgehen sollst, das weißt Du wahrscheinlich eh schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vermute eher, daß Du unsere Meinung hören wolltest, also hier die Meine:

FALLS jemand sagt: "Ich passe bei allem anderen, möchte aber dieses EINE(!) Item unbedingt haben", finde ich es ok. Er würde dann ja ein Risiko eingehen, wenn das Item nicht droppt. Da dies aber meist nicht der Fall ist, sondern munter drauflosgewürfelt wird (auch bei anderen Items) bin ich für "verbieten"...


----------



## Haawk (6. März 2010)

kann mich mal jemand aufklären was ist locken?

flames könnt ihr euch sparen


----------



## Idiocracy (6. März 2010)

Haawk schrieb:


> kann mich mal jemand aufklären was ist locken?



Wurd doch ausführlich erklärt ... Locken = Item reservieren


----------



## Hoschie69 (6. März 2010)

Einfach nicht mitgehen bei solchen "Raids" - das können ja dann nur absolut itemgeile Leute sein und mit solchen möchte ich nun wirklich nicht meine Freizeit verbringen - wer da mitgeht ist selbst dran schuld wenn er sich dann ärgert.


----------



## Haawk (6. März 2010)

na sowas kann mann mit der gilde machen wenn mann ein item unbedingt braucht

DPK undso


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. März 2010)

Einen Raid zusammenzustellen mit dem Vorsatz, dabei einen Gegenstand zu sichern halte ich für fair. Warum?
Weil die Spieler, welche mitgehen im Voraus wissen, was sie erwartet. Kein Spieler wird angelogen. Kein Spieler muss zwangsweise mitgehen.

Natürlich gibt es auch immer wieder Beispiele von Raidleitern, denen mittem im Raid einfällt, dass sie ja Items sichern wollte. Am besten dann,
wenn die restlichen Spieler bereits eine ID haben. So etwas fällt allerdings unter Ninjalooting und hat mit dem Vorsatz "Item sichern" nichts zu tun.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (6. März 2010)

Ich hätte zb das Trinket aus PDK auch gerne, aber ich würde (wenn ich überhaupt Rnd raiden würde) nie ein Item locken ... Wenn ich Glück habe würde ich es bekommen oder halt nicht.

Ansonsten ... würde ich in so nem Raid nicht mal überlegen mitzugehen wenn nicht jeder die gleichen Chancen auf jedes Item hat.


----------



## Gerti (6. März 2010)

astue schrieb:


> wenn es so wäre, wäre es sogar halbwegs verständlich, wenn auch trotzdem nicht ok!
> Deine Behauptung trifft aber nicht immer zu. Es gibt genug Leute, die alleine einen Raid aufstellen und da kommt auch garantiert nicht immer ein "sauberer und Schneller" Run bei rum.



Okay, das letzte mal habe ich sowas zu BC Zeiten gesehen, wo die Topgilden nach Gruul wollten fürs Trinket. dass irgendwer sagt "LFM xzy-> Item A locked" hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Braamséry (6. März 2010)

Sydies schrieb:


> "geh doch einfach nicht mit" ist einfach gesagt als getan, oft passiert das es erst gesagt wurde, als das item gedropt ist "achja, das item ist locked leute" und zack war die id fürn arsch



Wenn die Leute dann dabei bleiben ist es deren Schuld. Sonst wird er eben auch ignored, eig klar.


----------



## Namir (6. März 2010)

Locken ist nicht so das wahre aber es gibt durchaus verständliche Beweggründe.
Meistens ist es so, dass derjenige, der sein Item locken lässt schon X mal in dieser Instanz gewesen ist und bis auf dieses eine Teil nichts mehr braucht (z.B. Trinkets in PDK 25 - Trost der Gefallenen, Des Todes Wahl, Herrschaft der Toten). Geht mir zum Beispiel auch so. Nun verstehe ich nicht ganz warum ich dann einen Raid aufbauen, TS suchen, Raid leiten soll um dann dieses eine Teil (das letzte, das ich schon soooo lange will und farme) an einen abgeben soll, der das erste mal drin ist und auch sonst Sachen kriegt.


----------



## Traklar (6. März 2010)

1. Muss man ja nicht mit gehen.

2. Wenn ich ICC rdm bin und ein DDler denkt, er könnte Tank sachen sperren, weil er ja wesentlich mehr need hat (wenn ich es schon habe, dann kann er es ja gerne haben) und das noch dazu der Raidleiter unterstützt (im schlimmsten Falle sogar gar nicht sagt), dann sehen die gar nicht, wie schnell ich wieder in Dalaran stehe. 
a) es ist immer lustig, wenn die Leute danach versuchen sich zu entschuldigen ggf. auch den Loot neu verteilen
b) Bei uns sucht man in der Stoßzeit gute 1-2 Stunden nach nen fähigen Tank, also sag ich dann nur noch viel Spaß. Meist gibts den Raid danach auch nimma^^. 

3. Sowas hab ich auf Shattrath nun wirklich nicht oft gesehen, ich selbst hatte noch nie so eine Gruppe.

4. Normal bin ich der Raidleiter und da gibt es Skill > Need. Wer nichts für 1. EQ braucht der darf fürs 2. EQ würfen und wers dann nicht braucht, das wird entzaubert. Wer schon was bekommen hat (Ausnahme sind Settokens oder Questitems), der darf beim nächsten mal nur mitwürfeln, wenns kein anderer braucht (im 1.EQ). Loot sperren gibts bei mir nicht, wer das fragt bekommt ganz klar ein NEIN!


----------



## Xarteas (6. März 2010)

Find ich n bissl Sinnfrei...ich mein in nem Raid macht jeder (mehr oder weniger) sein Job, gut man kann drüber reden wenn jmd sein zig Run's auf was wartet aber ansonsten: /rnd!


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Nein, dass zeigt nur, dass ich nur wegen diesem einen Item darein gehe und ich/meine Gildenkloggen, die extra nur mitkommen um mir zu helfen nicht wollen, dass es an einem Random geht. Alles andere können die gerne haben, dafür ist ein schneller und sauberer Run garantiert.



Wenn es vor dem run angekündigt wird, habe ich auch keine Probleme damit. Wenn ich das item selber brauche, gehe ich nicht mit, wenn nicht - was solls?

War mal in einer lockedtruppe und habe 4 Sachen bekommen, die ich brauchte, weil ich 3mal mitging, bis das trinket fiel, das ich nicht benötigte.

Beide Seiten waren zufrieden.


----------



## Revgamer (6. März 2010)

ich kenn das nur in den neuen heros aber wenns so was bei deinem Server gibt,
GZ super Wahl


----------



## Chillers (6. März 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich hätte zb das Trinket aus PDK auch gerne, aber ich würde (wenn ich überhaupt Rnd raiden würde) nie ein Item locken ... Wenn ich Glück habe würde ich es bekommen oder halt nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten ... würde ich in so nem Raid nicht mal überlegen mitzugehen wenn nicht jeder die gleichen Chancen auf jedes Item hat.



Na, so eng sehe ich das nicht. War heute z.B. als Heiler in 2 Inis mit für den Urahnenerfolg in den Inis, die solo nicht gingen. Habe auf alles gepasst, weil ich nur die Münzen brauchte. Die Leute haben sich gefreut und ich mir auch.

Ähnlich sehe ich das auch bei *LOCKED-ITEMS*, sofern es von Anfang an klar ist, was wer will.

Aber du gehst ja nie random. Man ist da manchmal schon froh´, wenn man einen eingespielten Trupp vorfindet. So kommt man dann auch unverhofft zu Erfolgen.


----------



## Shedanhul (6. März 2010)

ich hab nix gegens locken, ich würde dann einfach nicht mitgehen.
mittlerweile bin ich an dem punkt, wo ich in pdk 25er nur das trinket brauche (dringed) und sonst nix. Folge: ich werd wohl demnächst n raid aufmachen, bei dem ich es locke, weil ich sonst nie ne chance hab es zu bekommen.


----------



## Tyraila (6. März 2010)

ohje ..


----------



## Galadith (6. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !



Hi!

Zunächst einmal freue ich mich das du "locked" schreiben kannst. Wie meinst du das genau mit dem verbieten? Wer sollte das tun? Wie soll das umgesetzt werden?

P.S.

Verstehe das Zitat überhaupt nicht, sry :>.


----------



## yellowpages (6. März 2010)

Echt seltsam was auf manchen Servern los ist. Aber jeder bekommt die Community die er verdient. ^^ Auf Ambossar habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen - aber vlt. sind meine Chars deswegen ganz ordentlich equipt. ^^ Das das "reservieren" von Items auf einigen Server voll angesagt ist, wird wohl daran liegen, dass dort evtl. nicht soviel in Sachen Randomsraids geht.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (6. März 2010)

Hätt ich nicht gedacht, das auf manch anderen Server die "locked-seuche" schon angekommen ist.... Bei uns ist es zwar noch nicht so verbreitet, aber ich seh's immer öfter im /2 und dann wird geflamed ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (7. März 2010)

Shujo schrieb:


> Weil man früher mit t6 und co den mist aus Kara nicht mehr brauchte und die Rnd. Gruppen eh nicht weiter im Content kamen :>.
> 
> 
> 
> Und evtl. mal die Umfrage ändern da man für beides "voten" kann.



Also ich war RND SCC,FDS, Hyal (clear) und kurz nach dem -30% nerf BT clear.
Von demher rnds kamen doch weiter


----------



## Gorgor (7. März 2010)

Yveri1985 schrieb:


> wenn ich nen ganzen raid mitmache weil ich eben need an diesem item habe will ich auch gefaelligst ein anrecht darauf haben dieses dann auch zu gewinnen !



wenn du der raidleader bist und dir den arsch für den raid aufreißt wirsts warscheinlich verstehen^^

iwo will der rl dann auch belohnt werden


----------



## Schlaviner (7. März 2010)

Heul nich rum un geh einfach net mit -.-


----------



## Weißer (7. März 2010)

Wenn es Leuten nichts ausmacht oder sie es schon haben werden sie vielleicht mitgehen aber die meisten suchen sehr lange, denn es ist oft was für heiler oder tanks locked und sie müssen erst einen finden der es schon hat oder nicht braucht. 
Ich bin Heiler und gestern hat im Handelschannel einer nach 6 Heilern für PDK 25 gefragt, wobei aber das Schild, ein trinket und der Heilerkolben locked waren. 
Ich war morgens kurz online so ca. 9 Uhr und da haben sie schon gesucht und am Aben nahc Icc so um 22 Uhr haben sie immerhin nur noch 5 Heiler gesucht ^^.


Ich finde es aber besser, wenn sie es vorher sagen, als dass dann der Plündermeister einfach hingeht und das Teil einsackt.


----------



## tyrox09 (7. März 2010)

ich weiss ja nicht was dieses thema soll und du für ein problem hast aber ich sag es mal so:
die leute die gegenstände locken sind meistens auch die leute die den raid aufbauen und bis zum ende leiten und somit den ganzen stress den man in solchen, meist gimpigen, rnd raids auf sich nehmen.
das gewisse gegenstände locked sind sollte bei der membersuche im sng dann natürlich vorher erwähnt werden, somit weiss dann jeder bescheid und kann dann selber entscheiden ob er mit möchte oder nicht.
und da du dich anscheinend so sehr darüber aufregst das es solche raids gibt, schlage ich dir folgendes vor:

1) geh in solchen raids nicht mit oder
2) baue und leite deinen eigenen raid wo es keine locked items gibt oder
3) baue und leite deinen eigenen raid wo du dir dein gewünschtes item lockst.

also nicht rumheulen.
wie man sieht gibt es ne menge möglichkeiten die einem mit nur ein wenig gripps selber einfallen würden wenn man diesen ab und zu mal einsetzen würde bevor man solche unsinnigen threads erstellt und foren damit zumüllt.

so long, tyrox


----------



## TheEwanie (7. März 2010)

ich finde das eig. okay 

First Site after green!


----------



## Mayestic (7. März 2010)

Jeden wie er es mag. Bei uns aufm Server fand ich das in Ordnung. 
Damals gabs noch keine Randomgruppen die Naxx25 in 2-3 Stunden clear hatten.
Dann auf einmal bot unsere beste Raidgilde vom Server den Twinkraid an.
Die Regeln waren einfach. Jeder fängt mit 0 Punkten an und mit jedem Item das er bekommt steigt er um einen Punkt.
ABER.
Dieser Twinkraid wurde natürlich nicht uneigennützig veranstaltet. Es kamen immer 1-3 Mitglieder der Gilde mit. 
Allesammt Endcontent equipped und es fehlte ihnen nur noch ein bestimmtes Item. Damals meistens iwas von KelThuzad.

Also wurde die Fackel z.b. reserviert für den Spieler der Gilde die diesen Raid veranstaltet. Auf alles andere hatte dieser Spieler garkeinen Bedarf und es konnte jeder drauf würfeln und es wurde dann eben nach dieser Punkteregel verteilt. Wer am wenigsten Punkte hat und die höchste Zahl würfelt bekommts.

Ich fand das ok. Habe selber die Fackel nie besessen obwohl ich need hatte ^^ 
Da mich niemand zu gezwungen hat an diesem Raid teilzunehmen sah ich da keinerlei Problem.
Wenn ihr eins damit habt geht halt nicht mit. Organisiert euren eigenen Raid, stellt eure eigenen Regeln auf, haltet die Leute auch beim 5. Wipe bei Laune und hofft nicht auf Anerkennung ^^


----------



## Danhino (7. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht wie des bei Euch auf den Servern ist, aber bei uns geht mir das so langsam auf die nerven mit den "suche leute für X Inze, X und X Gegenstand locked" !
> Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !
> ...






Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Geh doch dann einfach nicht mit



Ganz meiner Meinung, ich mein der/diejenige macht ein Raid auf und organisiert den ganzen Kram, ich weiß es ist nicht viel, aber wenn es dich so stört, mach halt selbst ein auf, wenn du was brauchst oder was weiß ich..


----------



## hawayboy8 (7. März 2010)

Offensichtlich betrachtet währe es unfair.
JEDOCH
Wer sich beschwert das es unfair ist macht sich ja selber nicht die mühe etwas auf die beine zu stellen. 
DESHALB
finde ich das Items durchaus gelocked werden dürfen von leuten die den raid auf die beine stellen.

Jedoch alles mit maß und ziel.
ich mein, ich lass mir eingehen wen 3 leute jew.1 teil pdk etc locken. mehr ist zu viel. über die grenze dessen was ok ist lässt sich noch streiten


----------



## Luvy (7. März 2010)

Diese Diskussion ist so alt...

Warum sollte man sich keine Items locken dürfen? 
Ich nehme mal ein Beispiel...

Ein Full Geard 264er Spieler braucht genau 1 Item aus Pdk z.b. das Caster Trinket.
Er macht Monate lang jede Woche eine Rndm Grp.
Und muss jedesmal mitansehen das er
a. leer ausgeht da er ja nur das 1 Item braucht und
b. ein 2 Wochen 80er twink ihm das Trinket wegrollt

Wie würdet ihr euch an dieser Stelle fühlen ? 
Immerhin reisst er sich jede Woce aufs neue den Arsch auf.
Es gibt nuneinmal Server wo es stunden dauert einen 25er Raid auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Nun denkt nocheinmal über das locken von items nach.


----------



## Eddishar (7. März 2010)

Wieso verbieten? Die Leute haben ein Angebot ... "Komm mit nach ICC10er, ich baue eine Gruppe zusammen, als Gegenzug ist das folgende Teil xyz leider nicht verfügbar." ... und es ist an Dir zu entscheiden, ob Du das Angebot annimmst oder nicht. Das ist wie beim Autokauf ... ich kaufe auch kein Auto, auf dem irgendwelche Idioten einen Stern kleben. Ich stehe mehr auf vier Ringe ... Angebot und Nachfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (7. März 2010)

Wenn du Gegestände locken willst, versuchs mal mit Äpfeln oder Kuchen.
Dann kommen sie schnell aus ihrem Versteck und du kannst sie einfangen.


----------



## Long_Wolf (7. März 2010)

Nicht mitgehen ? Wenn der keine Leute findet ist bald eh essig mit solchen Praktiken ...


----------



## Tinyx (7. März 2010)

Also finde wenn man mit Gilde oder im Raid ist, kann man sich schon absprechen das Item X für Spieler A reserviert ist. Aber das solte ein einzelfall sein. Aber wenn man Ramdon geht sollte die Items FFA verwürfelt werden.


----------



## Yveri1985 (7. März 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> wenn du der raidleader bist und dir den arsch für den raid aufreißt wirsts warscheinlich verstehen^^
> 
> iwo will der rl dann auch belohnt werden



naja ganz ehrlich , nen RandomRaid zusammenstellen is an sich gar nich so schwer, jedenfalls laeufts bei mir eigtl fast wie von allein, man nehme 2,3 leute von der F-liste und nehme die mit, wenn von denen wiederum jeder 1 mitbringen kann usw usw dann fuellt sich der raid in wenigen minuten, und solange die bosse alle bei jedem bekannt sind brauchste noch nicht ma heiler-einteilungen, jeder weiss was er kann und die klassenrollen schutz/heilung sprechen sich untereinander ab wer was macht
und in den seltesten faellen muss man da als "Raidleiter" irgendwie nachkorrigieren .... 


was bei uns bisher sehr gut funktioniert hat war das prinzip des "wunschitems" 
du wirst in den raid geladen und gibts vor dem start dem RL per /w dein "wunschitem" ab

laesst der boss nun das von dir gewuenschte item fallen , und du der einzigste bist der des haben will, bekommste des direkt
haben mehrere leute dieses item angegeben , muessen diese drum wuerfeln... der hoechste wurf gewinnt.

mit meinem tank der nun 5wochen 80ist , habe ich nun 3 mal das tankschild aus pdk10 verpasst und 2 mal im pdk25, weil der 2nd tank immer nen hoeheren wurf abgibt als ich , zum glueck hab ich in meiner icc grp nur nen druiden bzw nen dk als partner ^^
abba da wills nie droppen

mein mage hat aehnliches lootglueck
pdk25 hab ich mit dem nun 14 oder 15 mal clear und hab das casterteil noch nich ma droppen sehn ^^


----------



## Gamor (7. März 2010)

na toll freu dich en kecks, wie haste denn vor es zu verbieten??


----------



## exizt (7. März 2010)

Ich kann es schon verstehen, dass Leute die bis zu 1 Stunde versuchen eine Gruppe aufzubauen und dann auch die Raidleitung übernehmen, dann auch entsprechend belohnt werden und sich etwas "reservieren" falls es droppt. 

Falls es euch/dir nicht passt geht doch einfach nicht mit bzw.  könnt ihr ja auch selber mal einen 25er Raid aufbauen und führen ohne dass etwas gelockt ist. Dann wisst ihr, was das für Arbeit ist.


----------



## Renox110 (7. März 2010)

Wie soll man den Leuten das verbieten?


----------



## Gerti (7. März 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Also ich war RND SCC,FDS, Hyal (clear) und kurz *nach* dem -30% nerf BT clear.
> Von demher rnds kamen doch weiter



Ich hab da mal was unterstrichen... Nach dem Patch war es keine Kunst irgendwo was Random zu legen.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (7. März 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal was unterstrichen... Nach dem Patch war es keine Kunst irgendwo was Random zu legen.



Wir standen aber auch schon vor dem Nerf vor Akama (bzw die war sogar down) =D
Von demher war es wohl doch Kunst erstmal soweit mit RNDS zu kommen.
Und Rest war clear und zwar fast jede Woche.


----------



## Selidia (7. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Geh doch dann einfach nicht mit




Ich glaube er heult lieber rum warum die pösen Spieler so gemein sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiamProd (7. März 2010)

Ich bin gespaltener Meinung, zum einen finde ich es nicht gerecht ein Item zu "reservieren" an dem andere Raidteilnehmer auch Anrecht und Bedarf haben, und diese dann zusehen müssen wie es, als wären es trashitems, eingesteckt wird.

Zum anderen kann ich es aber auch verstehen, dass Leute einen Raid aufbauen und dann ein bestimmtes ( oder mehrere, was wiederum dann doch am Rande der dreistigkeit ist) "reservieren". Ich seh es bei mir, ich renne immernoch mit meinem Schild aus Naxx 25er herum, alles andere ist auf T9 und Markenitems.
Ich hab mehrmals bessere Schilde in Ulduar und Icc droppen sehen, aber nie das Glück gehabt es erwürfelt zu haben. Da wäre es doch schon schön wenn man da etwas reserviert hätte


Naja wie auch immer es gibt immer PRO und KONTRA, das Gleichgewicht muss nur eingehalten werden, dann gibts auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Shelong (7. März 2010)

Items locken ist vollkommen ok. Man nimmt halt dafür in Kauf, dass sich leute melden, die noch andere Items brauchen und daher etwas schlechteres gear haben in der Regel als der Raidersteller selbst, oder dass sich schlichtweg weniger Leute melden, nicht nur weil durch das locken von Item XY sich die Leute, die das Item haben wollen nicht melden, sondern eben auch weil man dadurch von einer anderen Rolle wahrscheinlich mehr mitnehmen muss, worauf diese sich die Sache auch 2 mal überlegen.

Das Problem ist eigentlich nicht, wenn direkt unter der Premisse eingeladen wird, sondern wenn dies ohne Absprache oder absichtlich mit inkorrekt platzierter Ankündigung passiert. Caster X, Y und Z gehen mal kurz afk, Raidleiter siehts und sagt im TS an "Ach ja... Caster-trinket-A ist locked". 

Wenn ich mit meinem Twink irgendwo Rnd raide, dann frag ich grundsätzlich nochmal nach wie es mit der Lootverteilung aussieht: PM? Locked Items? FFA? First > 2nd? Luck > Fairness?
Ich fragen das oft, selbst wenn ich in einem Voice-Chat bin, absichtlich im Raidchannel. Sowas schriftlich zu haben ist immer gut, vor allem weil mans screenen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Items Locken > Ninja-looting

Wenn die Leute es so nötig haben, ist ein Item zu locken eben die ehrliche Variante. Oft ergeben sich dadurch Gruppen, die ohnehin einen besseren Blick auf die Ausrüstung haben, wodurch insgesammt weniger gedisst wird.
In Gilden ist das ja eigentlich standart, dass man sich gegenseitig aufs Equip schaut und sich abspricht. Caster A: "Kann ich für Boss X rein? Brauch da noch was!" Melee A:"Kannst für mich rein, brauche fast nix." Caster B: "Kein Problem, kann auch rausgehen, brauche das selbe Item und Caster A hat eh mehr DKP als ich."

Wie erwähnt... Items locken ist nicht das Problem, dass Problem sind die ganzen unehrlichen Leute, die ninjan und verarschen :-(


----------



## dwarf303 (7. März 2010)

gleiches recht für alle


----------



## Elminator (7. März 2010)

Ich finds Locken auch völlig in Ordnung, bzw ich hab da meine eigene Masche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nen Raid aufmachen und mit DKP Raiden. Jeder Spieler bekommt 100 DKP zur freien Verfügung, nur der Raidlead (also ich) bekommt 101. Die meisten denken dann, "Ui der hat nur 1 Punkt mehr wie ich, dass ist ja egal", und in 99% der Fälle sind Ausnahmslos alle 24 Spieler einverstanden. Da ich aber nur hächstens 1 Teil brauche, setze ich natürlich 101 Punkte drauf, und leider kann das keiner überbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn die Leute das dann verstehen ist's schon zu Spät, macht aber auch nix weil keiner deshalb rumflamet. Bisher ging das immer gut, und viele Leute kommen jede woche mit.


----------



## Frederico_1 (7. März 2010)

also ich bin auch kein fan davon wenn etwas gelocked wird, aber mir ist es lieber das es geschrieben wird, als das er es nicht schreibt und sich dann am ende einfach zusteckt.


----------



## Torfarn (7. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> naja finde es den anderen gegenüber nicht fair, gab´s ja früher auch nicht das was gelocked wurde, warum jetzt ?




Falsch auch früher wurde gelockt, nur wurde es da als Belohnung für den Raidleader umschrieben, dass er den Raid zusammengestellt hat. Und da waren es meistens T-Tokens, es wurde sehr gerne z.B. auch das Meleetrinket: Drachenwirbeltrophäe gelocked.

Und ich kann mich auch nur den meisten anschließen, wer was dagegn hat einfach nicht mitgehen, es gibt genauso viele die das brauchen wie die die das item nicht brauchen


----------



## óÓ_Yaki_Óó (7. März 2010)

Ich find locken vollkommen in Ordnung und werde nächste id auch damit anfangen. Ich brauche noch exakt 1 item aus PDK 25 und das is das Meeletrinket , was fast nie dropt. Wenns dann mal dropt bekommts man vom größtem idioten im Raid weggewürfelt der auch dann noch weniger schaden macht , wenn man angekozt is und bei anub nurnoch autohit macht.
Das verdirbt einem nur die Laune...

Natürlich kann ichs auch einfach lassen und nichmehr jede woche Pdk gehen und wenn alle so denken , dann fehlen bald die Topspieler ganz in den rnd raids und spätestens dann kannste die raids vollkommen vergessen.


----------



## skyline930 (7. März 2010)

Geh nicht mit.


----------



## Nistral (8. März 2010)

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen das "Locken" von Items. 

Ich denke mir grad, dass viele der Leute, die hier posten, immer nur in Raids mit gehen und sich dann aufregen, wie lange Sie den nun schon warten müsen, weil die Gruppe nicht voll wird. Und ich denk wir haben auch sicher einiege dabei, die dann nach dem ersten Wipe leaven. Dann gibts wieder welche, für die dauerts dann viel zu lange und stressen die Gruppe mit "gogogo", oder "Auf was warten wir...?". Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass Leute nachdem Sie ihr Wunschitem bekommen haben, einfach ausloggen oder vor lauter Epic-Wahn, total Brain AFK, blödsin machen.

Für mich ist das locken der Items (und dabei hanedelt es sich immer nur um eines), der Lohn für den Stress, den ich mir ,durch das Leiten des Raids, aufhalse. Noch dazu braucht man ja nur mehr das gelockte Item und würfelt auf sonst nichts mehr mit. Wer das Item auch will, muss sich dann halt einen Raid suchen wo er darauf mitwürfeln darf. 

Bevor man also das Locken von Items ahnded, sollte man lieber die First-Wipe-Leaver und die Stresser bestrafen. 

lg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (8. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht wie des bei Euch auf den Servern ist, aber bei uns geht mir das so langsam auf die nerven mit den "suche leute für X Inze, X und X Gegenstand locked" !
> Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !
> ...



Oh man wenn du nicht weisst was du tun sollst....

a) *****************
b) mach den pc aus
c) lösch dein account
d) mach deine eigene gruppe auf


----------



## Tomratz (8. März 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass ein Verbot von Locks nicht geht, finde ich es schon ziemlich bescheuert,
wenn ein Raidleiter von vorne herein Gegenstände von der Beuteverteilung ausnimmt.

Ich würd mich einem solchen Raid nur anschliessen, wenn es ein Gegenstand ist, den ich selbst
nicht brauche.

Wie aber schon einige andere angemerkt haben, er muss es ja nicht mal reinschreiben, wenn er
auf Plündermeister gestellt hat, kann er es einfach einsacken, das einzige was man dann als
Raidmitglied machen kann ist, ihn evtl. auf igno zu setzen oder versuchen, ihn zu flamen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (8. März 2010)

Tomratz schrieb:


> [...]Ich würd mich einem solchen Raid nur anschliessen, wenn es ein Gegenstand ist, den ich selbst
> nicht brauche.[...]


Aber genau darum geht es dem Raid-Leader im Endeffekt doch. Er will durch das Locken von Gegenständen meines Erachtens doch erreichen, dass sich nur Leute melden die diesen Gegenstand eben nicht (oder nicht mehr) benötigen oder - aus welchem Grund auch immer - freiwillig darauf verzichten. Wer etwas dagegen hat, der darf sich zu solchen Raids eben nicht anmelden... aus diesem Grund sehe ich kein Problem beim Locken von Gegenständen.


----------



## Fromduski (11. März 2010)

Strickjacke schrieb:


> Denn so entscheidet Faktor Glück und nicht die persönliche Beziehung zum Raidleiter.
> (Die Tussis vom Raidleiter bekommen bekanntlich ja alles First, jedenfalls kenn ich zuviele negative Beispiele)



Bin Raidleiter von vielen internen, wie auch Randomraids.
Meine Frau spielt auch mit und ist SELBER Pm.

Wenn sie Glück hat, kriegt sie alle 5 Raids ein Item.
Also komm mir nicht damit.

Hau nicht alle in einen Topf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Wenn ich schon einen Randomraid aufstelle, mir drölfmillionen Spieler anschau, und das über Stunden, nur um eine halbwegs gute Truppe für ICC 25 aufzustellen damit der Rest der Gruppe zufrieden und ohne Wipes vorrankommt, finde ich, dass EIN Item nichts im gegensatz zu dem Aufwand eine Gruppe aufzustellen ist.

Ich mach es zwar (noch)nicht, aber stören tut es mich nicht.


----------



## Flyingfalcon (11. März 2010)

Also ich finde verbieten ist schwachsinn, geht gar nicht^^.

Was mann machen könnte wäre den plündermeister vor dem raid auszuwürfeln XD. Das wär doch ne idee, da kann keiner wissen, wer der wirkliche Plündermeister ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber trotzdem finde ich es selebr blöd etwas zu locken. Da heult ja der der das zuvor nicht gelesen hat und das Ding auch will.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG FLY

PS: Das mit dem auswürfeln find ich gut, müsst man mal ne Umfrage starten^.-


----------



## RedShirt (11. März 2010)

Wenn ein Plündermeister eingestellt ist, legt man die Lootverteilung in seine Hände.
Nur fair, wenn er vorher ansagt, was er behält.

Da kann man sich drehn und wenden wie man will, die Freiheit hat er.
Wer sich dem anschließt, akzeptiert diese Regeln.


----------



## Melarius (11. März 2010)

Solange solche Leute genug "Dumme" finden die ihnen Ihr Wunschitem verschaffen, solange wird es immer wieder solche Egoisten geben die andere ausnutzen.

Ist wie im RL, geht dann einfach nicht mit.


----------



## Lillyan (11. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Nur fair, wenn er vorher ansagt, was er behält.


Sehe ich genau so. Niemand ist gezwungen in einem Raid mitzugehen, in dem etwas gelockt wird. Solange so etwas vorher abgesprochen wird finde ich nichts schlimmes daran.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (11. März 2010)

1 Item gelockt: fair und transparent
> 1 Item gelockt: unfair
BoEs (komplett inkl Kugeln / Saronit) gelockt: dreist

Auf Azshara üblich:
DKP Raids.
Loot nach DKP & Specc. RL +1 DKP.
Wobei ich persönlich die 1 Item lockes geschickte transparenter finde.

Die, die sich hier darüber auskotzen:
Wenn ihr nichts braucht, kanns euch wayne sein.
Wenn ihr das Item braucht, baut selber nen Raid.
Wenn ihr keinen eigenen Raid bauen wollt, heult nicht rum weil nicht alle so träge sind.


----------



## Dalfi (11. März 2010)

Grundsätzlich ist mir ein Raidlead der vorher ansagt das er meinetwegen ein Teil selber braucht und nur dafür reingeht lieber, als einer der nix sagt, das Teil Ninjat und der Raid sich im schlimmsten Fall deswegen auflöst. 
Ergebnis dann: ID verkackt Loot verschenkt von nachfolgenden Bossen etc.
Ich persönlich geh auch in Rnd Raids mitin denen Sachen gelockt werden, solange es sich nicht um Dinge handelt welche ich selber noch benötige.
Ich würde zwar selber nix locken, aber kann es nachvollziehen, wenn es Leute machen, warte seit Beginn ICC auf die Kack-Axt (Schiff) bzw. Kolben (Fauldarm) für mein Meele-Schami. Da es Gilde ist weiß ich aber das ich sie/ihn bekommen würde wenn sie/er nur mal droppen täte.


----------



## Sancho_Rodiguez (11. März 2010)

Wenn es ein Tank Trinket ist und bist Hunter ist es doch eh eagl schlimmer sind doch die raid´s wo alles eingesmmelt wird und der PL kurz vor ende ein dc hat das ist doch Sch... ! Wobei ein teil oder so gelocked ist das du evl eh net brauchst da nicht SO schlimm ist.


----------



## charly-sue (11. März 2010)

was ihr für probleme habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei uns wird einfach darauf los gewürfelt vorallem im raid nach dem der plündermeister gepostet hat. und sowieso hab ich bis anhin noch nie sowas gesehn mit lockd. vielleicht bin ich einfach blind, oder halt nie in den hauptstädten am rumlungern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich nur net verstehe sind die assis, die auf die gefrohreren kugel bedarf klicken, dan wird direkt ma gegen bedarf geklickt so einfach aus trotz! -.- 
obwohl vorhin abgemacht wurde jeder macht gier!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so mei senf.

schönen taag mit oder ohne schnee *grml*


----------



## Gaueko (11. März 2010)

Wenn die Bedingungen des Raids vorher klar feststanden ists doch ok.

Wenn man dsa gelockte Item selbst braucht, baut man sich halt selbst nen Raid auf.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. März 2010)

Melarius schrieb:


> Solange solche Leute genug "Dumme" finden die ihnen Ihr Wunschitem verschaffen, solange wird es immer wieder solche Egoisten geben die andere ausnutzen.
> 
> Ist wie im RL, geht dann einfach nicht mit.


Jo seh ich auch so. Eines muss man aber zugute halten: Das im /2 gleich ansagen heißt immerhin, dass derjenige mit offenen Karten spielt und nicht erst nach dem Bosskill sagt, dass dies und jenes reserviert ist und sich damit still und heimlich aus dem Staub macht.

Vorgestern auch im /2 bei uns (Todeswache): "Suchen noch Leute für FdS fun raid, Flugmount (Anm.: Alar's Asche) ist reserviert." Konnt ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, dass da ernsthaft wer mitgeht, da grad DAS seltenste Flugmount überhaupt ja (eigentlich) für fast jeden interessant und nutzbar ist, im Gegensatz zu einem trinket. Ich habs kathegorisch ignoriert, aber wer mitging weil er kein Interesse daran hat und mit seinem 08/15-Greif zufrieden ist... bitte sehr. Ist ja jedem seine eigne Sache.

Fazit: Gutheißen kann ichs net, aber solang es vorher allen bekannt war würd ichs auch net verbieten... zwingt einen schließlich keiner, mitzugehen.


----------



## Maddalena (11. März 2010)

Hat irgendwer ausser dem TE verstanden, was so schlimm daran ist, wenn ein RaidLeiter schon beim Suchen der Teilnehmer bekanntgibt, dass bestimmte Gegenstände reserviert sind?

Die Suche ist doch nichts anderes als ein Angebot, welches man annehmen kann oder bei nicht gefallen eben nicht. Sollte eigentlich etwas ganz normales sein, selbst zu entscheiden ob man mitgehen möchte mit unter den gegebenen Bedingungen.


----------



## Maddalena (11. März 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> 1 Item gelockt: fair und transparent
> > 1 Item gelockt: unfair
> BoEs (komplett inkl Kugeln / Saronit) gelockt: dreist
> 
> ...



>1 Item gelockt: unfair ? nein überhaupt nicht, wenn es vorher bekannt war. Genausowenig ist s dreist, alles zu locken, wenns vorher bekannt ist. Es ist wie überall, es gibt keinen Zwang mitzugehen, wenn doch sind die Teilnehmer ja einverstanden, also gibts auch kein Problem. 

DKP Raids sind eh super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich aber auch bis jetzt nur bei Raids von Gilden gesehen. Find das eine sehr faire Sache. Wer viel Zeit in die Raids investiert, wird auch belohnt und kriegt Gegenstände früher, während wenig-Raider (warum auch immer) halt etwas länger warten ... sie haben aber immerhin auch nicht so viel Zeit in die Raids investiert. Das vergessen nur immer die meisten. Meistens hört man Argumente, wie ich würd ja gern öfter raiden, aber mein Job, Kinder, etc. lassen es nicht öfter zu, deshalb bin ich dann benachteiligt. Stimmt schon, nur können die anderen Teilnehmer irgendwas dafür?


----------



## Kovacs (11. März 2010)

verbieten kann man sicher nichts. Zeigt aber wie es um die generelle Einstellung der Spieler in einem Gruppenspiel bestellt ist. Wenn man schon ließt, "wer ein Raid aufstellt hat Anspruch auf SEINE Items" wird einem aber einfach nur noch schlecht. Itemgeilheit, Egoismus, nicht scheren um soziales Gruppenverhalten, die anderen 9 - 24 zu einfachen Statisten degradieren, die einem den Arsch hinterhertragen sollen sagt einfach alles.

Aber was soll man da diskutieren, ich finds viel schlimmer, dass diese Art von Leuten sich höchstwarscheinlich auch im RL so verhält: raffen, raffen, raffen, alles für mich, bzw. erst mal ich dann der Rest der Welt.

Man kann nur an alle appellieren solche Raids komplett zu meiden. Auch bei uns auf Gorgo ist das inzw. sehr verbreitet. Da ich nur gildenintern raide könnt man sagen "was kümmerts mich". Aber eben diese Einstellung tut einem Gruppenspiel nicht gut. Ich halte es so: jeder der einen raid sucht und Items locked landet auf der Ignore Liste. Falls wir doch mal einen internen Twink Raid mit Randoms aufstocken müssen, bleiben mir wenigstens diese Egoisten erspart.


----------



## Super PePe (11. März 2010)

Wie jeder Einzeln so ein Raid bezeichnet ist ihm überlassen (Itemgeilheit, Ego, Spiel mit offenen Karten). Was genau macht so einen Raid aus:
1. Er fußt auf einem Item
und
2. Was passiert wenn dieses Item nicht dropt/dropt und der RL befriedigt ist

Im Idealfall: bekommt der RL sein Item und verwürfelt den Rest fair und beendet den Raid mit dem Kill des letzten Bosses. Hier ist für jeden eine Win-Win Situation entstanden. 

Da jeder über genug Eigenerfahrung und Fantasie verfügt, braucht man die übrigen Fälle nicht anführen und somit muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er einem solchen Raid beiwohnt oder nicht.


----------



## blindhai (11. März 2010)

Sollte man verbieten, kann man aber nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Super PePe (11. März 2010)

Warum verbieten? Warum wollt ihr euch selbst entmündigen? Ihr könnt doch selbst entscheiden ob ihr ihn ignoriert oder nicht; ob ihn mit geht oder nicht ist euch überlassen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Naja solche Raids zu machen ist lediglich ein Angebot an alle des Realms... Liegt an jedem selbst zu entscheiden ob man dieses annimmt oder nicht...


----------



## Starfros (11. März 2010)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hallo Community
> 
> ich weiss ja nicht wie des bei Euch auf den Servern ist, aber bei uns geht mir das so langsam auf die nerven mit den "suche leute für X Inze, X und X Gegenstand locked" !
> Versteh es ja das einige need haben aber ich finds scheisse wenn einer meint im 10er oder 25er Raid was zu locken, obwohl es andere Mitstreiter gibt die gewisse Gegenstände locken !
> ...



was kümmert es dich ?

Wenn was locked ist dann geh einfach nicht mit. PUNKT

Sonst mach einen eigenen RandomRaid auf wenn sonst keine findest.


----------



## Furywarry (11. März 2010)

Verbieten kann man es ja wohl kaum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dir kann keiner verbieten, solchen Raids beizutreten. 

Also ich würde es nicht tun. Jede halbe Stunde sucht ein neuer Raid, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## Shaila (11. März 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist ein verbot wohl unmöglich durchsetzbar. Am Ende hängt es nämlich an den Leuten. Man kann sowas nicht einfach mal verbieten. Ich finde es hält sich ziemlich gering mit denen die "locked!!!" schreien. Diejenigen die es tun sollte man einfach ignorieren.

Wer Items lockt hat den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden. Eigentlich sollte man sich über diese Leute nicht aufregen, sondern sie bemitleiden.


----------



## Baumstamm (11. März 2010)

besser so als das der leader das item einfach ninjat...
am Dienstag wollt ich nochmal PDK 25er vorbeischauen wegen dem Off-Trinket...
Es dropt, und der Leader verliert beim rollen...
Er rollt dann nochmal (100-100) und bekommt, ob mans glaubt oder nicht, eine 100...
Und steckt sichs ein ----> leavt...
Das ist viel ärgerlicher..
Wenn jemand von vorne sagt er nimmt sichs raus, is das ok, da alle Leute die mitgehen damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## ninchu (11. März 2010)

ich versteh nicht so ganz warum hier so viele der mienung sind das sollte "verboten" werden.....
tatsache ist doch, wenn ich gefühlte 50 mal nen raid begleite und jedesmal das EINE wichtige ding nicht droppt oder aber mir vor der nase weg gewürfelt wird und ich dann halt selbst mal nen randomraid auf die beine stelle (was ja durchaus arbeit beinhalten kann) kann ich den leuten doch ruhig VORHER sagen das dieses ding dann "locked", "saved" oder was auch immer ist.

es ist natürlich nur wichtig und fair das ich den leuten das auch vorher oder vielleicht schon bei der invitefrage mitteile
anders ist das mit dem phänomen des richtigen lootninjas, alá ich sammel erst ma alles ein und am ende verwürfeln wir das dann...ups disco^^

also jeder wie er will und vor allem, dein raid - deine regeln..... sehen sicher auch so lange du fair bist alle anderen teilnehmer so


----------



## Gnorfal (11. März 2010)

Ich glaub die Gegnstände in Raids locken jeden von uns, ich wüsste nicht, was daran verboten werden sollte..


----------



## Saberclaw (11. März 2010)

Mir fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit "Mir wurschd, ich bin intelligent genug um zu wissen, dass man es nicht verbeiten kann und ich deswegen nicht mitgehen muss."

Ich musste letztens laut lachen, als ein 70er Schurke im /2 geschrieben hat:

"Suche Tanks, DDs und Heiler für BT-raid! Nur 80er! Schurkenitems locked!!!"

Geflamed hab ich ihn dann auch noch, aber gestört hats ihn leider nicht^^


Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach nur:
Shit happens and if you smell it, blame (flame) the one, who is responsbile for it.


Mehr kannste nicht tun, ansonsten ab auf die ignore. 



Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Gegnstände in Raids locken jeden von uns, ich wüsste nicht, was daran verboten werden sollte..



Ich hoffe, das war auf irgendeine Art und Weise ironisch gemeint. Ansonsten noch genauer den Thread lesen.


----------



## zarix (11. März 2010)

Das verkackte an gelockte Item Raids ist , das es viele Noobs gibt die Gruppen zusammen bauen obwohl sie nicht das zeug zum leaden haben und von Woche zur Woche zb Pdk 25 nicht clear kriegen oder bei Icc an den ersten 4 Bossen scheitern von Woche zur Woche. Aber HAUPTSACHE SIE LOCKEN SICH IHR ITEM EGAL OB WHIPE ODER NICHT. Würde es diese Lockt kacke jetzt nicht geben währen diese Noobs aus den Vehrkehr gezogen. Sprich sie machen einfach ihre verkackten Raids weil sie eh 1 item absacken können+ freeroll items,dann ist es den egal was die anderen denken.
Mir währen ja lockt Item ´Raids egal aber wenn das Gear vom Leiter passt ist es schwer zu erkennen wie seine Lead Qualitäten sind. Einen selbts fallen diese Fail trottel auch erst nach Wochen auf oder durch Flames im /2 . Aber auf Frostwolf im /2 alles zu lesen auf einen Blick ist unmöglich.

Mfg Meistroo


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. März 2010)

ich bin auch kein fan von; "item x = locked"...jedoch kann jeder einzelne für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er dieser gruppe beitreten möchte.

verbieten? nein! warum? jemand der auf dieses item unmöglich verzichten kann, muss ja nicht mitgehen. selbst ne gruppe bauen und das problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Malkas (11. März 2010)

dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Diese Diskussion ist genauso Banane wie die über Tank Prostitution (300g und ich Tank euch alles usw.) oder GS.

Es Zwingt euch keiner auf solche Angebote einzugehen und ihr könnt ohne Probleme selbst ein Tank Spielen oder eine Raidgruppe zusammen stellen.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Diese Diskussion ist genauso Banane wie die über Tank Prostitution (300g und ich Tank euch alles usw.) oder GS.
> 
> Es Zwingt euch keiner auf solche Angebote einzugehen und ihr könnt ohne Probleme selbst ein Tank Spielen oder eine Raidgruppe zusammen stellen.




erlaube mir, hinter diese aussage noch 3 dicke ausrufezeichen zu setzen. *!!! *ich bin zu 100% deiner meinung.


----------



## Maddalena (11. März 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> verbieten kann man sicher nichts. Zeigt aber wie es um die generelle Einstellung der Spieler in einem Gruppenspiel bestellt ist. Wenn man schon ließt, "wer ein Raid aufstellt hat Anspruch auf SEINE Items" wird einem aber einfach nur noch schlecht. Itemgeilheit, Egoismus, nicht scheren um soziales Gruppenverhalten, die anderen 9 - 24 zu einfachen Statisten degradieren, die einem den Arsch hinterhertragen sollen sagt einfach alles.
> 
> Aber was soll man da diskutieren, ich finds viel schlimmer, dass diese Art von Leuten sich höchstwarscheinlich auch im RL so verhält: raffen, raffen, raffen, alles für mich, bzw. erst mal ich dann der Rest der Welt.
> 
> Man kann nur an alle appellieren solche Raids komplett zu meiden. Auch bei uns auf Gorgo ist das inzw. sehr verbreitet. Da ich nur gildenintern raide könnt man sagen "was kümmerts mich". Aber eben diese Einstellung tut einem Gruppenspiel nicht gut. Ich halte es so: jeder der einen raid sucht und Items locked landet auf der Ignore Liste. Falls wir doch mal einen internen Twink Raid mit Randoms aufstocken müssen, bleiben mir wenigstens diese Egoisten erspart.



Da ist nichts zu verbieten. 

Wenn jemand einen Raid aufstellt, sind das prinzipiell nicht per se seine Gegenstände. Natürlich kann er das als Vorgabe machen. Das ist dann sein Angebot für einen Raid. Ob man das Angebot nun annimmt oder nicht, bleibt einem doch selbst überlassen. Das hat auch überhaupt nichts mit Itemgeilheit und sonstigen zu tun u. lässt im übrigen selbstverständlich auch keinen Rückschluss auf sein/ihr richtiges Leben zu.

Man muss auch an niemanden appellieren, irgendwelche Raids zu meiden, sondern eher verwendet mal das, was sich zwischen euren Ohren befindet (oder befinden sollte). Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, selbst zu entscheiden ob man da mitgeht und die Bedingungen akzeptiert oder eben nicht. Zualledem gibt es noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, selbst einen Raid zu organisieren, wo ihr dann als Raidleiter selbst die Bedingungen festlegen könnt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. März 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Diese Diskussion ist genauso Banane wie die über Tank Prostitution (300g und ich Tank euch alles usw.) oder GS.
> 
> Es Zwingt euch keiner auf solche Angebote einzugehen und ihr könnt ohne Probleme selbst ein Tank Spielen oder eine Raidgruppe zusammen stellen.



AU JA ne GS diskussion!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kann man so schön die leute ärgern xD


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (11. März 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> AU JA ne GS diskussion!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat GS gesagt!!!! Steinigt ihn!

GS,GS,GS,GS,GS!


----------



## LRushl (11. März 2010)

also ganz im ernst ich finde da nichts schlimmes daran man hatt ja immer die möglichkeit zu sagen ich gehe nicht mit.

auserdem wenn ich mir zb anschaue das ich immernoch nicht mein trinket von anub bekommen habe obwohl ich jede id rein gehe

dann kommts mir auch hoch weil wenns schon mal jeden 10ten run dropt es immer irgendein grün blau equipter mage mir wegrollt der in der dps noch unter den healern is....

soll heißen hab mir auch schon überlegt selebr sonen raid aufzustellen und das trinket dann zu locken finde nichts schlimmes daran denn wie gesagt die leute die dann mit
in meinen Raid kommen haben wohl nichts dagegen

mfg LRushl Onyxia


----------



## Caps-lock (11. März 2010)

Ich finds immernoch gemein, die armen Gegenstände in die Raids zu locken.
Da ist man ein episches unschuldiges Schwert das grasend in einer Herde über die Ebenen zieht, plötzlich wird man von nem GM in den Raid gelockt und son schmieriger Krieger packt einen mit seinen fettigen Wurfstfingern.

FREE EPIC LOOT !!!


----------



## Karius (11. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich finds immernoch gemein, die armen Gegenstände in die Raids zu locken.
> Da ist man ein episches unschuldiges Schwert das grasend in einer Herde über die Ebenen zieht, plötzlich wird man von nem GM in den Raid gelockt und son schmieriger Krieger packt einen mit seinen fettigen Wurfstfingern.
> 
> FREE EPIC LOOT !!!



Nepper, Schlepper, Epiqfänger. 

Gemeines Pack!


----------



## Naldina (11. März 2010)

Nepper, Schlepper....Mähdrescher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (11. März 2010)

LRushl schrieb:


> dann kommts mir auch hoch weil wenns schon mal jeden 10ten run dropt es immer irgendein grün blau equipter mage mir wegrollt der in der dps noch unter den healern is....



Da blitzt sie wieder durch, die Lootgeilheit. Der Mage, der im Schaden unter den Heilern ist, kann das Equipteil doch dann sicher besser gebrauchen, als du. 

Ihr habt Anub mit diesem Mage gelegt, hattet sicher vorher genug Gelegenheit, seine Leistung einzuschätzen und ihn auszutauschen, aber ihr habt es auch mit ihm geschafft. 

Er hat seinen geringen Teil beigetragen, er hat Anrecht auf den Loot.

Für dich ist es eher die Vervollständigung deiner Sammlung, für den Mage ist es ein riesiger Schritt nach vorn, vielleicht macht er dann beim nächsten mal mehr Damage als die Heiler.


----------



## ninchu (11. März 2010)

zarix schrieb:


> Das verkackte an gelockte Item Raids ist , das es viele Noobs gibt die Gruppen zusammen bauen obwohl sie nicht das zeug zum leaden haben und von Woche zur Woche zb Pdk 25 nicht clear kriegen oder bei Icc an den ersten 4 Bossen scheitern von Woche zur Woche. Aber HAUPTSACHE SIE LOCKEN SICH IHR ITEM EGAL OB WHIPE ODER NICHT. Würde es diese Lockt kacke jetzt nicht geben währen diese Noobs aus den Vehrkehr gezogen. Sprich sie machen einfach ihre verkackten Raids weil sie eh 1 item absacken können+ freeroll items,dann ist es den egal was die anderen denken.
> Mir währen ja lockt Item ´Raids egal aber wenn das Gear vom Leiter passt ist es schwer zu erkennen wie seine Lead Qualitäten sind. Einen selbts fallen diese Fail trottel auch erst nach Wochen auf oder durch Flames im /2 . Aber auf Frostwolf im /2 alles zu lesen auf einen Blick ist unmöglich.
> 
> Mfg Meistroo



kacke, noobs, noobs, kacke, verkackte kacknoobs, fail noobs, kack flame fail noobs ...... ich könnt in einer tour so weiter machen weil mehr als das zeug les ich aus deinem post nicht raus....soviel zum thema fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (11. März 2010)

_Ich mache es zwar nicht,aber kann diese leute verstehen die sich items locken.
Du wirst dich bestimmt auch an situationen erinnern wo jemand was bekommen hat obwohl er es deiner meinung nach nicht verdient hat!?
Und so umgeht die Person eben die wahrscheinlichkeit,dass so jemand (sei es einer der nur Failed oda what ever) 
ihm diesen gegenstand halt garnich erst wegrollen kann! 

P.s. schliesse mich den anderen an... einfach selbst ne raidgruppe eröffnen statt nur faul sein und auf so etwas dann angewiesen zu sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Knallkörper (11. März 2010)

_Ich mache es zwar nicht,aber kann diese leute verstehen die sich items locken.
Du wirst dich bestimmt auch an situationen erinnern wo jemand was bekommen hat obwohl er es deiner meinung nach nicht verdient hat!?
Und so umgeht die Person eben die wahrscheinlichkeit,dass so jemand (sei es einer der nur Failed oda what ever) 
ihm diesen gegenstand halt garnich erst wegrollen kann! 

P.s. schliesse mich den anderen an... einfach selbst ne raidgruppe eröffnen statt nur faul sein und auf so etwas dann angewiesen zu sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Knallkörper (11. März 2010)

_sry für den doppel post..._


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. März 2010)

Der Raidleiter kann "locken" was er will und den loot kann er auch so verteilen wie er will. 

Er macht die Regeln, alle potenziellen Teilnehmer können sich entschheiden, ob die regeln für sie in Ordnung sind oder nicht.

Da niemand zu irgendwas gezwungen werden kann, braucht es auch keine Verbote.


----------



## Zenti (11. März 2010)

So lange die Lootregeln und Itemlocks vor dem Raidstart angekündigt werden finde ich das voll in Ordnung. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er unter den gegebenen Bedingungen teilnehmen will oder nicht.
Wenn sowas allerdings erst mitten im Raid oder erst bei der Lootverteilung angekündigt wird, geht das garnicht!! Dann ist es wirklich unfair an anderen Gruppenmitgliedern gegenüber. Aber sowas kommt glücklicher Weise (zumindest auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele) nur extrem selten vor.


----------



## darkdriver321 (11. März 2010)

Wenn der PM sich einfach das Item zusteckt ist das nit OK von ihm, weil alle das gleiche Recht auf den Gegenstand haben, aber wenn der PM, wenn er die Leute im Handelschannel sucht, sagt dass das Item gelocked ist, dann ist es OK. Da wissen die Leute dann bescheid und können selber entscheiden, ob sie dann noch mitwollen oder nit.


----------



## Gias (11. März 2010)

Ich übersetze OP:
"
Hallo Community

ich weiß ja, ich bin nicht alleine damit, dass ich zu faul bin selbst einen raid aufzustellen aber das sich der Raidleiter für seinen Service was nimmt das geht doch nicht?
DAS muss doch verboten werden! Soll der mal schön brav umsonst für uns ackern."


----------



## Armin510 (11. März 2010)

Wenn ein Hunter jetzt einen Raid aufbaut und sich irgend eine Schusswaffe oder Trinket Lockt is mir als Mage das doch völlig wurst.... solang nix gelockt is was ich brauchen könnt werd ich da weiterhin gerne mitgehn... es wird davor klar angesagt und gut is, wird niemand gezwungen da mit rein zu gehn wenn er das Teil selber noch braucht.


----------



## cap chaos (11. März 2010)

moin zusammen,

als ich diesen beitrag gelesen habe musste ich echt laut lachen ^^ ein typischer fall der allgegenwärtigen
"ich will alles haben, aber nichts dafür tun" krankheit.

ich bin der meinung das es vollkommen ok ist wenn der raidlead ein item reserviert, den immerhin machts er sich 
die arbeit mit dem aufbauen der grp. und dem vorgeben der eventuellen taktik.
vorrausgesetzt es wird vor der einladung klar und deutlich erwähnt und das ist meistens der fall, da zumindest 
auf meinem server direkt mit dem jeweiligen reservierung im /2er gesucht wird.

und um noch mal nostalgisch zu werden zu classic und zu bc zeiten gab es noch sowas wie "DKP", da war es 
einem raid neuling erstmal fast unmöglich an die "seltenen" items zukommen.
denn keine pkt = kein loot und das beste und wahrscheinlich unglaublichste ist ..... es war ok für die leute Oo!

so etwas ist heute wiederum vollkommen undenkbar .... "den immerhin bezahle ich geld für das spiel, also
möchte ich alles haben und zwar jetzt" -.-

aber naja zum glück stehe ich nicht ganz allein mit meiner meinung da ^^

gruß 

Cap


----------



## SD-Nacla (12. März 2010)

da fehlt die möglichkeit "weder noch"...   wer in einen solchen raid geht weiss was ihn erwartet, fertig. das solche raids überhaupt voll werden, insbesondere 25er, wundert mich da mehr. sich dann drüber aufzuregen ist doch mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## DreiHaare (12. März 2010)

Wenn jemand zu dumm oder einfach zu faul ist einen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, darf er sich nicht wundern oder gar meckern, wenn mögliche Lootgegenstände bereits vor einem Raid vergeben sind...wenn es VOR dem Raid angekündigt wurde.
Wem das nicht passt, kann gehen oder einen eigenen Raid aufbauen.
Wenn jemand aber mitgeht, obwohl vorher angekündigt wurde welcher Loot bereits gelockt ist...und sich dann hinterher auch noch darüber beschwert...dann ist das mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit ein typischer WoW-Spieler.

Es ist mir gelinge gesagt scheißegal, ob Loot bereits vergeben ist. Wenn ich ihn gerne hätte, gehe ich eben nicht mit. Wenn ich ihn nicht einmal brauchen kann, dann habe ich eh nix zu meckern.


----------



## Shirokun (12. März 2010)

Naja Item Lockenn find ich ok. Wenn ich schon nen Raid auf mache und nur noch ein teil daraus brauche und schreibe das es locked ist und die leute es in meiner gruppe ok finde gehts klar. Warum sollte ich denn sonst einen Raid auf machen mir die arbeit machen die Gruppe zusammen zu suchen wenn ich denn dann keinen vorteil habe?


----------



## Geronimus (12. März 2010)

gegenstände "locken" find ich zb. für die 70er raids ok, den bogen zb. in sw, da hat nen 70er hunter mehr davon als ein 80er
und das "locken" würde es nicht geben wenn es nicht so viele idioten gäbe die auf alles bedarf machen


----------



## Martok (12. März 2010)

finde ich sehr unfair, jeder hat das gleiche anrecht auf den loot(wenn es kein dkp gibt)


----------



## Rootii (12. März 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> finde ich sehr unfair, jeder hat das gleiche anrecht auf den loot(wenn es kein dkp gibt)



schwachsinn..

wie schon gesagt es is deine entscheidung ob du mitgehst oder nich.. wenn du mitgehst und dann rumheulst das es unfair is stimmt was mit dir nich ^^
gehst du nich mit und bist still und lässt ihn mit den leuten raiden die alle anderen sachen brauchen außer den gegenstand der gelockd is... is doch alles ok?

es is unfair weil du immer noch selbst entscheiden kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vllt sollte man einfach mal alle dazu zwingen alles zu lockn.. dann wär das flamen mal berechtigt


----------



## Rainaar (12. März 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> hab aber im /2 schon mla gelesen das wer icc 25 alles locked und die leute sidn trotzdem mitgegangen !



Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht : Es gibt Spieler die _*spielen*_ aus _*Spaß*_! Echt! 

Langsam stellt sich mir die Frage ob Itemgeilheit blöd macht?

Jeder Spieler hat die Wahl von nicht mitgehen bis Account kündigen. Es ist nicht notwendig alles zu reglementieren. Wenn keine "Locked-Raids" mehr zu stande kommen erledigt sich das eh von selbst.

Zumal "Locked" wenigstens ehrlich ist.


----------



## Omnigore (12. März 2010)

Also... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es als RL durchaus legitim, ein Item zu locken, allerdings nur eins und keine 2 oder sogar 3.

Bsp:

Naxx: 
mit Hexer Caster Schwert gelocked --> erste ID --> Drop
mit DK Betrayer gelocked --> zweite ID --> Drop

PdK:
mit Hexer Caster Trinket gelocked --> achte ID --> Drop / d.h. 8x nen 25er auf die Beine gestellt, wobei ich in den ersten 7 IDs mit Null Loot aus der Ini raus bin --> Wayne
mit DK Melee Trinket gelocked --> erste ID --> Drop
mit DK Axt gelocked --> zweite ID --> Drop

Man sieht, Eigeninitiative wird belohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quintessenz:

Es gibt immer Massen von Leute, die einen Raid rnd suchen, aber entweder nicht die Erfahrung/Plan als RL haben oder, was leider auch sehr oft verkommt, einfach nur möglichst wenig für Loot tun wollen. Somit ist es durchaus gerechtfertigt, dass sich der RL, der sich ne halbe Stunde oder sogar länger hinstellt, um nen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, einen Obulus bekommt. Wem das nicht passt, muss ja nicht mitgehen oder soll halt selbst einen Raid aufbauen und leiten. Und ich denke mal, die Leut wo bissle Grips haben, können sich vorstellen, wie anstrengend es sein kann, einen rnd-Raid aufzubauen und dann auch noch erfolgreich zu beenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long


----------



## Topfkopf (12. März 2010)

Was ist euch lieber? Wenn vorher jemand ankündigt er lockt sich ein bestimmtes item, so das ihr sagen könnt "ne das will ich auch haben, da geh ich nicht mit" oder das er still und heimlich ninjat und abhaut? Niemand zwingt euch in einen Raid mitzugehen. Wenn ihr also ein bestimmtes Item braucht, und jemand im Raid hat es schon reserviert, *DANN GEHT NICHT MIT*! Ich find die Ini Occulus scheiße, Blizzard soll occulus verbieten. Achne warte mal, ich brauch ja nicht rein zu gehen, zwingt mich ja keiner. also manche Tage fangen schon mit ner menge blödsinn an...


----------



## TheOrc (12. März 2010)

Naja, bei uns auf Lordaeron ist das noch nicht so verbreitet. Zumindest wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen.
Wer sich einer Raidgruppe anschliesst, beugt sich den Regeln des Raidleiters bzw. des Plündermeisters.
Solange es angekündigt war bevor man eine ID hat, bzw. es schon bei Invite gesagt wurde, habe ich persönlich kein Problem damit, wenn ich das Item für meinen Char nicht brauche.
Hätte ich potentiell Bedarf an diesem Item, würde ich nicht mitgehen und noch einen schönen Tag wünschen.
Ich verstehe nicht was dieser Aufriss soll, wer mit gesperrten Items ein Problem hat, geht bei der Gruppe einfach nicht mit, baut sich dann selber eine oder lässt sich von einer anderen Gruppe durch die Ini ziehen.
Am dämlichsten ist aber wohl der Aufruf, die Leute direkt im /2 zu Flamen... Kopf -> Tisch


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

(Hoffentlich) Erwachsene Menschen die weinen, weil ihnen jemand anderes die Pixel geklaut hat.
Oh wie köstlich ich lachte.


----------



## Gnarak (12. März 2010)

wenn alle die "Locker" konsequent auf Ignore packen würden, wäre der Spuk schnell vorbei. Bei mir und meinen Gildies wandern die jedenfalls ganz fix in der Blacklist :-) und fertig isses.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (12. März 2010)

Habe ich kein Problem mit. Mich als Mage stört es doch gar nicht, wenn er irgendeine Platte oder sonst was unbrauchbares für mich locked. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird irgendwas brauchbares für mich gelocked, kann ich mir immer noch überlegen ob ich mitgehen will oder nicht.


----------



## Kinderhasser (12. März 2010)

wo ist das Problem?
Solche Leute einfach ignorieren und nicht mitgehen. Sollten sie nichts locken und dann trotzdem ein Teil ninjan sind die ganz schnell auf der ignore list und werden geflamed was das zeugs hält.


----------



## PewPewPew (12. März 2010)

Also ich finde es auch nicht so schlimm, ich verstehe sogar die leute die sich was locken, weil ich geh zb nur noch pdk 25 um das healtrinket zu bekommen und 1. es droppt bei mir fast nie und 2tens kriegt es dann immer der healer der noch mit blauen sachen da rein geht, sicherlich der 9te twink oder farmchar ist und afk in der ecke steht.
Perfektes bsp war wieder mal gestern, gestern ist es bei meinem twink gedroppt, alle healer würfeln drauf und wer gewinnt es? der healer der beim ersten boss (eisheuler) gefailt hat und nun beim lord grad mal 1k hps zusammen bringt (als druid -.-)
und sowas verstehe ich nicht, also ich habe die anderen 3 healer vollkommen verstanden das die dann nen leichten aufstand gemacht haben.

und deswegen locke ich mir ab jetzt auch das item weil ich es mir einfach nicht von einem twink wegwürfeln lassen will, und wenn ihr ein prob mir locken habt, dann geht einfach nicht mit, oder macht selber nen raid auf


----------



## Stevesteel (12. März 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> (Hoffentlich) Erwachsene Menschen die weinen, weil ihnen jemand anderes die Pixel geklaut hat.
> Oh wie köstlich ich lachte.



Du hast diese (wenn auch sinnlose) Diskussion nicht verstanden!


----------



## Stevesteel (12. März 2010)

Gnarak schrieb:


> wenn alle die "Locker" konsequent auf Ignore packen würden, wäre der Spuk schnell vorbei. Bei mir und meinen Gildies wandern die jedenfalls ganz fix in der Blacklist :-) und fertig isses.



tja, dann aber nicht rumschreien, wenn man nirgends mehr mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Maerad (12. März 2010)

Erstmal kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen - wenn euch der Raid nicht passt, geht einfach nicht mit.

Wenn es ums Prinzip geht ... nun ja, in einem 10'er Raid ein Item zu locken find ich nicht so prall, aber in einem 25er etwas zu locken ist IMHO absolut ok - das wird jeder verstehen der schonmal einen 25er Raid zusammengestellt hat und über ein bis zwei Stunden in Dala mit EQ check usw. verbracht hat.

Ich seh das dann als eine Art "Bezahlung" für seine Mühen - und bin froh das ich in nem Random mitkann. Wenn es halt das einzige / letzte Twinket ist, das ich noch brauch geh ich einfach nicht mit, stell selbst eine zusammen oder such ne Random wo nix gelockt is.

Seid lieber froh DAS sich einige die Mühe machen, Randoms zusammenzustellen, das is nämlich kein Spaß sondern wirklich Arbeit.


----------



## allinall123 (12. März 2010)

Sere,

Meine Persönliche Meinung hierzu:

Die meisten von euch die hier schreien "locken" verbieten, haben noch nie einen Raid selbst aufgebaut.
Ihr wollt nur schnell in nen Raid nen gutes Setup bekommen, vor dem Boss die Taktik vorgekaut kriegen und dann am besten noch loot abgreifen.

Ich persönlich habe auch schon oft gelockt. Einfach aus dem Grund ich gehe RND Raids sowiso nur wegen Second gear. Der rest wird eh alles Gildenintern gemacht.
Und wenn ich mir dann die mühe mache einen Raid aufzubauen wegen 1 nem Item das droppen könnte dann will ich dies auch bekommen. Denn sonst würde ich garnicht gehen.

Also alle die her Flamen geht entweder nicht mit wie viele schon sagten, oder baut euch mal selbst nen Raid und investiert die Zeit.


----------



## Ginkohana (12. März 2010)

Völlig legitim.
Versetzt euch doch mal in die Lage mancher Leute:

Sie gehen zum Xten Mal nach PDK und entweder droppt das Heilerschild nicht oder es wird einem weggewürfelt, meist sind die Wegwürfler Leute die noch mehr als nur das Schild wollen/bekommen.

Ich finde es eher fair vom RL wenn er schreibt was gelocked ist.
Auf unserem Server gibt es bsp. viele "Silentlocks" was heißt, dass du erst erfährst was gelocked ist wenn du id hast.


----------



## Klamsi (12. März 2010)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch nicht so schlimm, ich verstehe sogar die leute die sich was locken, weil ich geh zb nur noch pdk 25 um das healtrinket zu bekommen und 1. es droppt bei mir fast nie und 2tens kriegt es dann immer der healer der noch mit blauen sachen da rein geht, sicherlich der 9te twink oder farmchar ist und afk in der ecke steht.
> Perfektes bsp war wieder mal gestern, gestern ist es bei meinem twink gedroppt, alle healer würfeln drauf und wer gewinnt es? der healer der beim ersten boss (eisheuler) gefailt hat und nun beim lord grad mal 1k hps zusammen bringt (als druid -.-)
> und sowas verstehe ich nicht, also ich habe die anderen 3 healer vollkommen verstanden das die dann nen leichten aufstand gemacht haben.
> 
> und deswegen locke ich mir ab jetzt auch das item weil ich es mir einfach nicht von einem twink wegwürfeln lassen will, und wenn ihr ein prob mir locken habt, dann geht einfach nicht mit, oder macht selber nen raid auf




wer mit locken nicht klar kommt muss ja nicht mitgehen... im übrigen find ich das völlig in ordnung wenn sich jemand der da nur für ein teil reingeht seine chance drauf erhöht. damit hast mit nem sagen wir mal nicht ganz so gut ausgestatteten twink ne gute chance 1. pdk reinzukommen und 2. mal eben schnell 2-3 andere teile abzugreifen. da passe ich persönlich gerne bei nem trinket, dass ich bei twink x wirklich nicht unbedingt brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (12. März 2010)

64% der Buffed Forenleser sind also "mimimi" Kiddies und wollens verbieten? o.O

Item Locked: Wayne? 
Wenn ich need drauf hätte, geh ich nicht mit... 
Wenn ichs sowieso nicht brauche, kanns dir egal sein... 
Wenn er nen 25-er Raid mit 12 Huntern als Range basteln will weil Herrschaft locked is, isses doch seine Sache...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns gibts ne Gilde, die Randoms mitnimmt, FFA, aber vorher sagt, dass 1 rnd Item locked ist für Gildies, entscheidet sich dann im Raid, was einer unbedingt braucht... Und wenns vorher angesagt wird, find ichs auch in Ordnung... Vorausgesetzt man kennt die Leute... 

Gibt auch Raids mit Main vor Twink, Stamm vor Random, First Spec vor Second Spec, First only, etcpp...

und wenn du nach 23 PDK Runs das erste mal den Casterkolben droppen siehst, und es dir dann ein Twink wegwürfelt, verstehst auch, warum locked oder Main vor Twink etc...


----------



## Firedragon0 (12. März 2010)

Letztens habe ich das auch bei uns auf den Server gelesen weil die in PDK25 das machen wollten. Na ja wer will schon bei so einer Gruppe mit, auf jeden fall wurde ich von einem Kollegen angeschrieben ob wir pdk25 mitkommen, brauchen dringend zwei heiler, ich so ist das die Gruppe von xyz ? Er so ja warum, ich erwähnte das er ja nur die leute sucht um zwei items dann locked zu haben, er so klar die sind auch für mich. Ich zu ihn ist schön für dich aber bei so nen scheiß mach ich nicht mit und damit war die Bekanntschaft für mich beendet.

Jeder soll die selbe Chance haben nen Item zu erhalten, aber solche Leute sind genau so geil wie hoch gezüchtete Charakter mit nem .... von 5900, kein dmg im Raid bringen und auf jegliche Items ohne das Gehirn anzuschalten bedarf ich ICC10er zu machen, aber na ja solche Leute kommen immer wieder durch.


----------



## Garnalem (12. März 2010)

*Das Problem ist doch, dass man es nicht allen Recht machen kann.* Wir haben letztens als Gilde in ICC 25 auch 5 Randoms mitgenommen. Jeder konnte frei würfeln (und erst mal 1 Item für Mainskillung) und leider haben Randoms sehr gute Waffen erbeutet. Was natürlich zu Unmut innerhalb der Gilde geführt hat - man möchte sich ja als Gilde gemeinsam verbessern und im Content weiter kommen. Ich hätte es verstanden, wenn der Raidleiter jemanden aus der Gilde, der sich damit extrem verbesser hätte, nach Absprache zugewiesen hätte. Also nur extrem gute Items. Locks find ich für Gilden, die noch ein paar Plätze haben in Ordnung, solang man es vorher weiß. Man kann es schließlich auch als ungerecht empfinden, 10 x den selben Boss zu legen, sprich 10 IDs zu nutzen, bis endlich ein bestimmtes Teil dropt und dann nimmt es ein Random, der vielleicht zum 2ten Mal überhaupt in ICC ist, es weg. Das ist ja auch der Grund, warum es überhaupt Lootverteilungssysteme wie DKP gibt! Einen Lock kann ich auch durchaus verstehen, wenn jemand mit einem Itemdurchschnitt weit über einer Instanz z. B. PDK25 liegt, und er nur noch wegen 1 bestimmten Item dort überhaupt hingeht. *Aber was gerecht ist und was nicht, ist immer subjektiv. *


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (12. März 2010)

pdk25 trinkets locked - warum auch icht?

bei uns werden meistens die trinkets aus pdk25 gelocked, ich weis allerdings nicht wo euer problem ist, jeder weis doch auf was er sich dann einlässt wen er sich dem raid anschliesst. ausserdem find ich das voll und ganz nachvollziehbar, da gehen leute rein, wo nurnoch ein trinket brauchen, und wie so oft der fall ist will man dem entgehen, das ein lowie daher kommt, der noch pdk10 euip vertragen könnte einem das teil wegrrollt,weswegen man schon monate reinrennt. 
genauso ham leute in manchen raids wo noch nichtmal t8 tragen kein lootrecht bei toravon, genau das gleiche prop wie in pdk,icc,etc.
die leute wos brauchen bekommens meist von low-casuals weggerollt, nenene, so geht das nicht.


----------



## Yrenya (12. März 2010)

Wenns vorher angesagt wird hab ich ebenfalls kein Problem.

Wenn es im Raid passiert wenn ich ID hab ärgert es mich.

Wenn aber von Jedem Boss was gesperrt ist geh ich nicht mit aus der Begründung das in diesen Gruppen zu 80% weitere Items in der inni gelockt werden.


----------



## Harloww (12. März 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Du hast diese (wenn auch sinnlose) Diskussion nicht verstanden!



Dicker Mann bekommt seinen Pixelhaufen nicht weil dickerer Mann ihn für sich gelockt hat.
Dicker Mann ist jetzt arg böse und will das verbieten!

So viel gibt's da nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## sirspoof (29. März 2010)

Was mich total nerft ist das ganze RND Locked... Wenn was Locken dann bitte auch genaue Angaben machen, was Locked ist....


----------



## Frostbeule16 (29. März 2010)

Ich muss da jetzt mal ein Wort für den Lead aussprechen.

Es geht um einige Faktoren, es ist einmal der Aufwand ... Ob locked oder nicht, es dauert bis eine Grp steht, es werden bestimmte Klassen gesucht alle mit vernünftigem Gear damits auch schnell geht. Ist dies nicht auf anhieb der fall wird glei aufm lead rumgehackt bzw die grp geleaved o.ä.

Der ganze scheiss dauert ca. meist 1 stunde. Dann ist es das DEFINITIVE ABSOLUTE ZU 100% VERKACKTE Würfelluck...
Meine Fresse leck mich am arsch... ich kriegn Glücksflash wenn ein gegenstand dropt und ich über ne 40 würfel...
Dann auch das Dropluck. Ich raide seit ca. 20 ID's PDK25

Ich habs 2 mal droppen sehen wo ich es nicht gelocked habe bei den ersten beiden malen... seitdem ists nimmer gedroppt. die ersten male natürlich glorreich unter 40 ...
Deswegen gehe ich hin und locke mir ein Item das 1. wenn es überhaupt mal dropt ich es auch sicher bekomme vorallen weil meine trinkets eh der letzte müll sind...


----------



## Anburak-G (29. März 2010)

Wenn's im vorfeld "gelockt" ist, kein ding, muss ja keiner mit der genau dieses Item will...

Schlimmer isses, wenn mittem im Raid (quasi wenn es dropt) was von gelockt gefasselt wird und es einfach eingesackt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (29. März 2010)

So lang das vorher angekündigt wird... und der PM sich dass Item nicht einfach zuschustert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal ehrlich.. Ich hab noch nie davon gehört, dass jemand gezwungen wurde solchen Runs beizutreten. Man hat immer die Wahl dort nicht mitzugehen.

Macht halt selbst einen Run als Raidlead auf, aber dafür fehlt den meisten ja die Ini - bzw Klassen- und Encounterkenntnis, da sie nur ihren 2-4 Button DD Char beherrschen, aber sonst weiter keinen Plan von Wow haben.

Ich persönlich habe noch nie bei einem solchen Run mitgemacht und finde es auch mehr als lächerlich (mitm nächsten Addon/Patch gibts eh wieder besseren Kram), aber so was zu verbieten... nunja, diese Leute scheinen ja trotzdem irgendwie ihre Runs vollzukriegen.. sonst gäbs das ja nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (30. März 2010)

Ach, ich mach das regelmässig. Ich lock nen ganzen Raid. Aber keine Sorge, dass sag ich immer nur am Ende, sonst wird das nie was mit der Gruppe.


----------

